# When is a good time to start agility???



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I was told to wait until Brady was 1.5-2 years old to make sure he's done growing, as the jumping involved in agility can do harm to still-growing joints.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

To "officially" start working on agility it is recommended the dog completely mature. That being said, dogs can compete in agilty AKC at 15 months (not saying they should, they can) At 13 months you can certainly start playing with what I affectionately call "puppy agility". 

Where I train they offer a class to familiarize with the obstacles at the puppy level. Jumps are on the floor but the pups get acclimated to going between the uprights, over a bar. They have mini "sequences" doing obstacles at this height. They go through tunnels, chutes, the A frame and Dog walk are lowered to 3' or lower, and the dogs can play on those. They get "introduced" to the teeter noise, just climbing on the end to hear it go bang. Nothing that effects joints. My trainer said at 1 year it is ok to start weave training, not before, but start teaching them with open channels, and learning the behavior. 

I suggest looking for a good training facility and seeing if they have a young dog/puppy class. It depends on the dog how fast they can progress, but it is advisable until your dog is over 16 months that you don't do much with any height. A lot of people recommend having xrays done before serious training to make sure the growth plates have closed. That reduces the risk of injury to the dog. If you start too early, injuries can happen.

I highly recommend agility. It is VERY addicting especially once you start going to trials! I thought it was fun before too. It is a fantastic way to spend time with your dog, and develope a teamwork mentality! Go try it and have FUN!!!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

we were just in a pre-pre-agility class. There was a vet in class with her 6 mo old border collie (already a superstar) -- nothing strenous was involved


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The majority of agility is about teaching the teamwork aspect of the dog wanting to stay with you. The obstacles are the easy part! Find a good class that stresses teamwork and keep jumps low for now. Avoid repetitive weaving 'til 18 months. And most importantly, have fun!


----------



## goldens2show (May 7, 2009)

Can't start too early. Begin by basic obedience and team work skills. Of course you would never do full height jumps or contact equipment until they are older but I use wobble boards, bars on the ground, and all kinds of fun tunnels and stuff so they start learning how to use their body, pay attention to you, etc. There are several good books out there on how to start young dogs safely in agility. Use lots of treats and keep it fun fun fun and when it comes time for "real" training you will have a dog with great enthusiasm!
Good luck, 
Christina


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

*puppy agility*

This post is making me excited to start! Harvey is just a little over 4 months and on a whim, I signed up for a puppy agility class. I just thought it would be cute but now I'm thinking Harvey is going to love it and it will be a great bonding activity.

I had him at a dog park today and they have some agility things there for big dogs. I had him on the other side of the park and when he saw a dog go on one of the big things, he ran up after him and I had to go pull him down so he didn't fall and hurt himself.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

His basics in obedience will be a real asset to you in agility. Casey (2 1/2) is just finishing a beginner agility class. Because he stays with me and knows basic commands, we could focus on learning the obstacles. It is awesome fun. I was only planning on doing it for the summer, but Casey loves it so much!! I have to work hard to get him to focus in obedience/rally, but not in agility. He is always looking at me to find out what fun thing he gets to go on next! Good luck.


----------

